# BBT TTC#2



## eddarun (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi ladies  I went through 4 years of treatment (male factor + mild PCO)  before I got pregnant, I went throug 1xIUI, 1xIVF, 4xICSI and 3xFET.  over 60 eggs harvested and 11 put back.  FINALLY in our 4th fresh ICSI cycle I got pregnant, none of the other treatments resulted in a pregnancy so we were thrilled  We now have a 2 year old son

when trying to get pregnant the last time I took my BBT every morning (when not in treatment).  My temps were pretty stable.  36,3 pre O and 36,6 post O (taken vaginally at 5 in the morning).    

now, years later, Im taking my BBT again.  But it has changed.  Its higher this time around.  Now it is 36,5 pre O and 36,9 post O (taken vaginally at 5 in the morning).  Hmmmm....is this wierd or is it normal for BBT to change like this?

and do my temps sound high?

thank you and good luck to you all


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I know they can change if u are ovulating better or your body is working better. They are similar to my temps. Except I go from 36.4 to 36.7. At the last time I got preggy I went to 37.1. Wishing you the best.


----------

